# Speedfreq can't open /sys/.../cpufreq/scaling_setspeed

## heavyt

Trying to setup speedfreq on a powerbook, the problem is 

```

 speedfreqd: can't open /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed: No such file or directory

```

I have tried to make the file (as root) but I get an error of "Operation not permitted".

----------

## Earthwings

Your kernel creates the file. In case everything else is setup correctly, it will appear when you do

```

echo -n userspace > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

----------

## heavyt

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Your kernel creates the file. In case everything else is setup correctly, it will appear when you do
> 
> ```
> 
> echo -n userspace > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> ...

 

This is my .config file section for Processor, it looks ok to me for freq control

```

# Processor

#

CONFIG_6xx=y

# CONFIG_40x is not set

# CONFIG_44x is not set

# CONFIG_POWER3 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER4 is not set

# CONFIG_8xx is not set

CONFIG_ALTIVEC=y

# CONFIG_TAU is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PMAC=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_PPC601_SYNC_FIX is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PPC_STD_MMU=y

```

But I still get the following 

```

 $ echo -n userspace > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

-bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Permission denied

```

----------

## Earthwings

Looks ok for me as well. I don't know nothing about powerbooks though.

----------

## heavyt

Thanks for your help. 

Can you mkdir to your /sys or make a file in it because I can"t.

----------

## Earthwings

No, and I don't think it's intended one can do it.

----------

## heavyt

OK back to the drawing board.   :Sad: 

----------

## brodo

 *heavyt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  $ echo -n userspace > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
> ...

 

maybe because you didn't do this as root?

----------

